# California Fails to Adequately Track Water Use



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/california-fails-adequately-track-water-051755954.html
Not good.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

readytogo said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/video/california-fails-adequately-track-water-051755954.html
> Not good.


I saw this on TV, every so many days there is another segment on water being wasted or not monitored. Guess the up side is people are becoming aware and things will have to change. I know a good part of Sactown doesn't even have meters, but they are putting them in. Was raised there and spent whole summers messing around either the Sacramento or American river. Seems silly that they would need meters but considering the water is for the whole State, it makes sense. It's not just LA either, it's the agriculture. The 8th largest economy in the world needs H2O big time. We've been on meters for years and it makes you aware of what you use, especially when they raise the rates


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Catastrophic Drought*

California's Catastrophic Drought Just Got Worse-a Lot Worse
http://news.yahoo.com/californias-catastrophic-drought-just-got-worse-lot-worse-181115468.html

"Gov. Jerry Brown in January asked Californians to cut their water consumption by 20 percent, a request roundly ignored."

I find this a little disturbing that people just don`t care about a bad situation


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

readytogo said:


> California's Catastrophic Drought Just Got Worse-a Lot Worse
> http://news.yahoo.com/californias-catastrophic-drought-just-got-worse-lot-worse-181115468.html
> 
> "Gov. Jerry Brown in January asked Californians to cut their water consumption by 20 percent, a request roundly ignored."
> ...


I'm not surprised in the least. California is full of folks that think they should just get to reap the rewards of someone else's sacrifice & have to make no sacrifices themselves.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

California has always had water problems. The California Aquaduct, a man made project big enough to be seen from space, was constructed to meet a need.

My uncle got his water from Lake Mead. In one of the repeated low lake scenarios people were asked to cut back on water usage. Water usage was cut back so much that they had to raise water rates to cover the loss of cash flow. Most people tend to go with the flow (pun intended) if they believe what they are told. With the snail darter BS, and other lies being told today, if people are not cutting back on water I would attribute it to lack of credibility on the part of government.

When fresh water is being allowed to run into the ocean while farmers are being denied water I have a hard time believing that the water problem is as bad as it is claimed. I just drove I-5 through California. I saw several dead and dying orchards. I also saw scores of signs put up by the farmers decrying how the government has created the problem. I agree with the farmers. The government is using water to beat up the economy and bring the land back to its "natural state".


----------

